# (Serious Replies Only) compulsive over eating.



## Tracii (Nov 11, 2018)

Just wondered if some here suffer with it.
Its been something I have dealt with for some time.
It has been a non issue thru most of this year but I have started eating compulsively again.
I can have just eaten and not be hungry but be out somewhere and see a food item that looks good and I'll buy it. Could be a cake or pie maybe a candy bar.
When I get back to my car its like this overwhelming urge to eat said item right in my car.
Yesterday I went to a pub with some friends ate a good sized lunch then when I was heading home I passed by a 5 Guys Burger and got a huge urge to eat a burger.
I turned around and went in and ordered a burger and fries.
I got done and was leaving and saw the sign for shakes so I got a large vanilla shake for the ride home.
A few hours later I was devouring a spice cake I bought a few days earlier.
I really don't want to go thru this again LOLOL


----------



## Navydude (Nov 11, 2018)

A gal I used to date a couple years ago had similar challenges. We finally figured out there were triggers in her case, and worked to gain some control back. In her case she was at her happy weight and wasn’t looking to gain more. She was at a size that allowed her to be as active as she liked (around 325ish I think). It was a thing we had to be aware of but once we cracked to code, it no longer controlled her There would be little setbacks along the way but I’d just make our evening walks longer so she would feel better about it and take some of the guilt away (not that she should have felt that way but she would definitely feel better and feel she got the upper hand back).


----------



## Tracii (Nov 11, 2018)

Thats good to hear she got it under control.
When I get it I get it really bad and its soo hard to control it.
I'm right at 380 right now and been 430 at my highest weight so while I didn't mind being bigger there are issues when you top 400 at least for me it was harder.


----------



## landshark (Nov 11, 2018)

I think most people go through this periodically even those who are not overweight. People experience waves of discipline and indulgence. And the holidays are upon us so there will be more indulgence than discipline in the coming weeks. 

I’ve often wondered if some overeat out of boredom? When you’re not hungry but you want something anyway...seems somewhat common, but I’m nowhere close to qualified to weigh in on the psychological aspects of it.


----------



## lpgastruck (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s fall now I think everyone has a primal instinct to bulk up for the cold winter months. At least that’s my excuse.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Nov 12, 2018)

With all the commercials for Thanksgiving and Christmas and ALL the food...good luck!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2018)

I think I find it has its base origin in very early childhood. I think back on where it starts a lot. Eating food habits, tastes etc are formed quite early in life. Changing lifetime habits is very difficult.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> With all the commercials for Thanksgiving and Christmas and ALL the food...good luck!



Here we do not have that many food ads on tv but I watch them on Youtube...


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 12, 2018)

There are so many triggers - ads on TV, billboards, coupons in the mail, and store signs everywhere. 

I also just get into eating moods with cooler weather, or warmer weather, or when it's raining, or dark, or really sunny.

There is also just something inside me that makes me want to feel so super stuffed and full at times. In the middle of the night I'll even get cravings in the middle of my sleep, and I'll wake up and have to eat something. 

I can also just be in some sort of mode where I just think about eating and gaining all the time. I'll leave the house and start to think about where I can stop along my route to eat. I'll pre-plan to make sure to have food available - everywhere and anywhere I'll be. 

There are times when I just simply want to my belly stretch and grow. 

So, is that compulsive? lol


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 12, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Just wondered if some here suffer with it.



I adore all kinds of food, and enjoying it is a natural, pleasurable part of life. But, yes, I do lose perspective when I feel bored, angry, rebellious, or helpless. Compulsive eating sends me on autopilot, mindlessly pushing past the point of comfort, without regard to how it will affect my health, mobility, and well-being. I don't feel nurtured when eating gets crazed and out of hand. Instead, it leaves me feeling lost.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for your comments I do appreciate them.
I think posting helped me a little because I admitted it somewhere.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Nov 12, 2018)

Orchid said:


> Here we do not have that many food ads on tv but I watch them on Youtube...


For me, it's big. I'm around food all the time so I eat all the time.


----------



## John Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

I know three or four ladies who deal had dealt with it.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 14, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> For me, it's big. I'm around food all the time so I eat all the time.


I know how that is lol! There's always something to munch on at work and then we always have lots of snacks at home. My BF loves to cook too, so we always have yummy leftovers that call your name every time you open the fridge. Cold weather is a big factor too. We spend more time watching tv a less going out and of course you have to have snacks when your watching flix


----------



## LifelongFA (Nov 14, 2018)

So all this has me wondering - where is the line between having a hearty appetite and overeating? I am sure I am often well over the line, but it is a little different to determine in some ways vs. drinking where it might be a little easier to identify based on behavior or BAC.....

Anyway, I have come to really relish and desire that "full" feeling after a feast where you kind of just sit and relax and enjoy feeling completely satisfied


----------



## traceg (Nov 15, 2018)

Not sure if compulsive but I never seem to stop eating lol


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 15, 2018)

traceg said:


> Not sure if compulsive but I never seem to stop eating lol


Like this topic, so checked back to see if there were more posts. 
Traceg perhaps that's a type of compulsiveness, but I love to stuff, and although I mow (is that the right word?) throughout the day almost constantly, the extreme binging to feel super stuffed, is how I define compulsive over-eating.
Now I'm curious if that's how Tracii meant it too. Tracii, is compulsive over-eating the constant eating to stay full, or is what you're saying more about having to eat more even though you're already about to burst?
Not being judgemental here. In fact I admit the latter is what I love to do, lol.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 25, 2018)

I can be full and see something that looks so good like a piece of cake or pie and just be drawn to it and want to eat it even tho' I just ate.
Sometimes after dinner at home and I may need to go out say to WalMart or someplace like that and I will see a sign like Dairy Queen for example and I get the urge for a blizzard knowing I am full as a tick but I get a blizzard anyway knowing its 2000 more calories in my big flabby belly.


----------



## traceg (Nov 25, 2018)

Well I do the same Traci so I guess I'm compulsive too


----------



## landshark (Nov 26, 2018)

How did everyone do over the Thanksgiving Holiday?


----------

